# Amposta, Spain?



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone know of things to do in or around the Amposta area? I have just purchased a plot of land with a caravan and are planning many trips over there with our two children aged 9 and 11, also we are having a few lads trips for some catfishing in the ebro, we will have a car so a bit of travelling isnt a prob, any info would be great!


----------



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

Miravet is worth a visit, you cross the Ebro on a small car ferry, quite an experience. A good restaurant there is Moli de Xim.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

As ezza says Miravets beautiful lovely views from castle hospital le infants large sunday market marina and beach miami playa 
Flix rebo roca for cat fishing 
You have all around you very intresting and unique areas ask in amposta bars as you become more and more intergrated you will realise that your living in a very diversified area with lots of different scenary
Welcome to Catalunya


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys will definatly give miravets castle a go sounds really nice, where do you get the ferry from? 

We were out there in Feb and had a quick look at Salou, looks very nice but wasnt really Salou weather at the time! I passed signs for miami playa but didnt have a look, just googled it and it looks really nice so that is also on the list for Aug.

Thanks Tony i will give Flix a try for the catfish (fingers crossed) ;-)


----------

